# can't show all memory after install



## alvin (Dec 14, 2009)

hi,

i m newbie for the freebsd,

now i have to install urgently for 4 servers that all must be use freebsd 6.4 i386.

now i try to install 1 server first, i use Sunfire X4170 

i put 8 GB memory 

After i install and check memory only show in 2 GB and i think freebsd can't show over 4 GB but it's can show 4 GB.

now 2GB i can't install our application.

i want to check how to solve this issue.

If someone know pls help me.

Thanks & Regards

Alvin


----------



## SirDice (Dec 14, 2009)

Build a kernel with PAE enabled.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 14, 2009)

alvin said:
			
		

> now i have to install urgently for 4 servers that all must be use freebsd 6.4 i386.



Ask your <whoever gave that order> why such an outdated and almost EOL version should be installed. You won't be able to get any updates for it sooner rather than later. You should be running a 64-bit version of FreeBSD 7/8 on that.

I know an informed 'should' is a more bendy concept than a manager shouting 'should' at you, but try.


----------



## phoenix (Dec 14, 2009)

32-bit version of the OS can only use 4 GB of RAM, unless using the PAE hacks, which are not known to be stable.

If you want to use more than 4 GB of RAM, then install a 64-bit version of the OS.


----------



## alvin (Dec 15, 2009)

I can't install 64bit version coz our software only can run on 32 bit version  

now i put 4 GB only but it's only show 2 GB when i install Ubuntu 64 bit i can see 4 GB and if i put all memory i can see 8 GB.


----------



## phoenix (Dec 15, 2009)

64-bit FreeBSD includes the ability to run 32-bit FreeBSD apps.


----------



## alvin (Dec 15, 2009)

FreeBSD i386 can show 4 GB ?

pls thanks alot


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 15, 2009)

In /usr/src/sys/amd64/conf/GENERIC:


```
options         COMPAT_IA32             # Compatible with i386 binaries
```


----------



## phoenix (Dec 15, 2009)

alvin said:
			
		

> FreeBSD i386 can show 4 GB?



Yes, 32-bit FreeBSD can use and show up to 4 GB of RAM.


----------



## aragon (Dec 15, 2009)

phoenix said:
			
		

> Yes, 32-bit FreeBSD can use and show up to 4 GB of RAM.


Upto 64 GB with PAE.

But upto 4GB per process only.


----------



## alvin (Dec 16, 2009)

Really thanks for all reply.

After i install our software on freebsd 6.4 i386. i got this error,


```
int=0000000d err=00000000 efl=00030246 eip=00003034
> eax=0000205d ebx=00000004 ecx=00002000 edx=0000288c
> esi=00000904 edi=0006290c epb=00001538 esp=00001502
> cs=f000 ds=ee00 es=ee00     fs=0000 gs=0000 ss=ee00
> cs:eip=0f 20 dd 81 e5 00 f0 0f-20 c2 0f 01 e0 a8 01 75
>         08 80 e2 fe e8 53 ff eb-21 0f 20 e0 a9 30 00 75
> ss:esp=0c 29 06 00 04 09 00 00-38 15 00 00 22 15 00 00
>         04 00 00 00 8c 28 00 00-04 00 00 00 5d 28 00 00
> BTX halted
```

If don't mind can someone advise for this issue.

thanks alot.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 16, 2009)

What does the software do?


----------



## SeanC (Dec 16, 2009)

Are there any BTX dev on this forum that can decipher these dumps?

*alvin*, is PAE enabled on this machine?


----------



## alvin (Dec 17, 2009)

Software is Portaone Billing 100
No i didn't enable PAE on this machine.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 17, 2009)

From the mailing list:

```
> int=0000000d err=00000000 efl=00030246 eip=00003034
> eax=0000205d ebx=00000004 ecx=00002000 edx=0000288c
> esi=00000904 edi=0006290c epb=00001538 esp=00001502
> cs=f000 ds=ee00 es=ee00     fs=0000 gs=0000 ss=ee00
> [color="Red"]cs:eip=0f 20 dd 81 e5 00 f0 0f-20 c2 0f 01 e0 a8 01[/color] 75
>         08 80 e2 fe e8 53 ff eb-21 0f 20 e0 a9 30 00 75
> ss:esp=0c 29 06 00 04 09 00 00-38 15 00 00 22 15 00 00
>         04 00 00 00 8c 28 00 00-04 00 00 00 5d 28 00 00
> BTX halted

00000000  0F20DD            mov ebp,cr3
00000003  81E500F0          and bp,0xf000
00000007  0F20C2            mov edx,cr0
0000000A  0F01E0            smsw ax
0000000D  A801              test al,0x1

Your BIOS is doing bad things.  Actually, there is a known workaround for this 
specific problem for Compaq BIOS's: [color="RoyalBlue"]try changing the ATA devices to use simple DMA or PIO rather than Ultra DMA.[/color]

[BIOS] tries to see if it is running in protected mode with paging enabled so it 
can walk the page tables to extract physical addresses for its DMA.  The vm86 
monitor that our boot code uses doesn't let the BIOS read the page table 
pointer register (%cr3) so it blows up.

-- 
John Baldwin <jhb at FreeBSD.org>
```

Your BTX crashed at the same instrustion (eip), so it might be a related problem with a related solution.


----------

